# The Visual Arts (CM Discussion)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Music was and never will be a truly visual experience like the French Impressionists try to make it. That's what I've been searching for, and failing to create in my own work. I will now focus on my visual art. I'm no longer interested in music.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

That's why I think Mozart is so successful. He doesn't get too abstract, and creates great melodies, with fantastic structures underneath.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Music was and never will be a truly visual experience like the French Impressionists try to make it. That's what I've been searching for, and failing to create in my own work. I will now focus on my visual art. * I'm no longer interested in music*.


You can have both ,


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> You can have both ,


More for listening, not so much creating. But I'll play once in a while.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> More for listening, not so much creating. But I'll play once in a while.


Thank goodness I thought you quit music all together..


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Thank goodness I thought you quit music all together..



Never! . But my love for Mozart's Piano Sonatas is being revived, played by Schiff as I've stated several times.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Music was and never will be a truly visual experience like the French Impressionists try to make it. That's what I've been searching for, and failing to create in my own work. I will now focus on my visual art. I'm no longer interested in music.


Think like Degas. Try ballet.






Note - the second part doesn't transfer to video as well as the first and third.

Or Ratmansky's _Pictures of an Exhibition_ with a design inspired by Kandinsky. Or _Firebird _with a design created by Chagall.

Just a few.

Of course you need to find a choreographer.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> That's why I think Mozart is so successful. He doesn't get too abstract, and creates great melodies, with fantastic structures underneath.





hammeredklavier said:


> Captainnumber36: "How do you feel about Beethoven Norman Bates? I think he's much more the expressionist when compared to Mozart. He has the tortured artist concept going for him, and much of his music is filled with a dark intellectual beauty." <from the thread Mozart is the Van Gogh of CM>


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Painting never was a truly aural experience; the soft scratching sounds of brushes and other tools on canvas being long lost when the painting finally is exhibited in the gallery. 
It's better with the chisels of the sculptors noisily ringing out, but, alas, again only while the statue is still in the workshop. 
I also tried ballet without the music but the panting of the dancers and the squishy sounds of soft leather soles on the floor was not that impressive either...


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

_I will now focus on my visual art. I'm no longer interested in music. _

My postulate on the decline of classical music. Had Steven Spielberg been born mid-19th century instead of mid-20th century he'd have written an opera on Moby Dick. Instead he made the film Jaws. Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, Brahms et al didn't have the visual option.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I've had a number of friends that were painters, and one of the things I have always been jealous of was that when they were finished with a painting, it was done. they never had to reproduce it. 

for me, my art is only as good as my next performance.

if its any good to you, that feeling of saying "the hell with it" and chucking it all is something artists go through. I've been there, too.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

“That's one thing that's always, like, been a difference between, like, the performing arts, and being a painter, you know. A painter does a painting, and he paints it, and that's it, you know. He has the joy of creating it, it hangs on a wall, and somebody buys it, and maybe somebody buys it again, or maybe nobody buys it and it sits up in a loft somewhere until he dies. But he never, you know, nobody ever, nobody ever said to Van Gogh, 'Paint a Starry Night again, man!' You know? He painted it and that was it.”

Joni Mitchell


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Music was and never will be a truly visual experience like the French Impressionists try to make it. That's what I've been searching for, and failing to create in my own work.


Whatabout this, did you succeed in it?


Captainnumber36 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/dZYwDDe
> 
> Perfekt
> 1/11/05
> Nakulan Bala


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Never! . But my love for Mozart's Piano Sonatas is being revived, played by Schiff as I've stated several times.


I know but nothing is in stone Captain, anything can chance


----------

